# Audi R8 LMP900/LMP1 serial no. 605: where is it now?



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

What happened to Audi R8 SN 605 after it won Lime Rock? Is it on display some where, or is it moth balled? I personally doubt the latter, as it is obsolete per the current ACO/IMSA regulations. Does anyone know this car's fate yet?


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi R8 LMP900/LMP1 serial no. 605: where is it now? (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_What happened to Audi R8 SN 605 after it won Lime Rock? Is it on display some where, or is it moth balled? I personally doubt the latter, as it is obsolete per the current ACO/IMSA regulations. Does anyone know this car's fate yet?

I'd bet it's off to the Museum. Heck, Minichamps is building a model of it


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 LMP900/LMP1 serial no. 605: where is it now? (16v)*

Just a couple of things: 
1. Hopefully someone can get some photos of it at the museum that its at now( hopefully in Inglostadt, as there are seemingly yearly photo gallery updates here from it), and-
2. It's great they're makin' a model of it, maybe I'll get one from a relative when he hears about it, or I'll buy it for myself as a late birthday/Christmas present. Thanks for the info!


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 LMP900/LMP1 serial no. 605: where is it now? (16v)*

Where did you read or hear that this was going to be built as a model? I checked Minichamps site, and didn't see anything. Must be a little ways of from finalization. Also, do you know what size it will be available in?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 LMP900/LMP1 serial no. 605: where is it now? (16v)*

I did find a site where this car, and the R10 LM cars can be pre ordered.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 LMP900/LMP1 serial no. 605: where is it now? (16v)*

Does anyone know where I can find photos of this year's R8? I've already looked here, and at flickr. Does anyone have photos or know where I can find more photos?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi R8 LMP900/LMP1 serial no. 605: where is it now? (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_Does anyone know where I can find photos of this year's R8? I've already looked here, and at flickr. Does anyone have photos or know where I can find more photos? 

I take it you've found ours. The car ran several races, but our Lime Rock gallery is the biggest. The 2006 season galleries can be found here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall.../2006


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 LMP900/LMP1 serial no. 605: where is it now? ([email protected])*

I've already visited those galleries, and enjoyed( and still enjoy) every freakin' minute of it! I wonder if I can find more photos some where else( like photo sharing sites). Also, do you, or anyone else, know where this car is perhaps being kept or displayed. My best guess is the Museum Mobile in Inglostadt.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi R8 LMP900/LMP1 serial no. 605: where is it now? (chernaudi)*

It might be in the collection, or it might still be at Champion. I doubt they'd sell it, but you never know.
Additional photos of the event? Maybe check Flickr. I know I saw photos on there of the RS 4 rounding the track when I was getting a hot lap with McNish. There are probably more on there. Are you looking for something specific?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 LMP900/LMP1 serial no. 605: where is it now? ([email protected])*

I know that Champion still probably has s/n 505( why they'd sell it, seeing as how it's the winningest R8, I don't know). But I think Audi took back possession of 605 shortly after Lime Rock. As for the photos, I've been to Flickr, too. I'm not looking for anything specific, just stuff I haven't seen yet.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 LMP900/LMP1 serial no. 605: where is it now? ([email protected])*

I know that Champion still probably has s/n 505( why they'd sell it, seeing as how it's the winningest R8, I don't know). But I think Audi took back possession of 605 shortly after Lime Rock. As for the photos, I've been to Flickr, too. I'm not looking for anything specific, just stuff I haven't seen yet. Also have you heard that Minichamps is supposed to be making a model of this car? The way I see it, it's better to spend $48 on a scale model, than $1million+ on 505.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi R8 LMP900/LMP1 serial no. 605: where is it now? (chernaudi)*

I think I remember seeing something about the minichamps. I don't recall where though.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 LMP900/LMP1 serial no. 605: where is it now? ([email protected])*

I've heard that the actual car it still at Champion's race shop from someone at the dealership. Do you know if Audi took back the original body panels from that race. Audi seemingly usually displays cars with the orginal panels from a certian race, and change them back and forth depending on what they want to use the car for.


_Modified by chernaudi at 1:54 PM 10/24/2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi R8 LMP900/LMP1 serial no. 605: where is it now? (chernaudi)*

I don't know off hand. I guess the question is who owns the car. Does Audi? Does Champion?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 LMP900/LMP1 serial no. 605: where is it now? ([email protected])*

I' not 100% sure. But then again, Joest was the regestered owner of the R8 factory team, so it may be the same deal here. I've also asked about info on the R8's engine( there are post in the Audi Sport, technical, and racing tech. forums). I wonder what Audi will do with all those surplus engines and Ricardo gearboxes? Maybe they'll display them some where, or sell them to those who want them( such people may have more cents that sense if they think of putting that stuff in their Audi-the 3.6L TT engine may destroy some driveline parts! And the transmissions will require the rear of the cars to be gutted for it to fit). And they still have 605, not 505(which was sold), so that car is still here in the US. I don't know what will happen to it though, though it would be logical if Audi put it in the museum in Inglostadt eventually, and display it with an engine and gearbox assembly. 
I also think that it would be neat if someone should take photos of this( or a similar car) when it ends up wherever it ends up going to, as well as any tech bit that happen to be on display with it.

_Modified by chernaudi at 8:52 PM 10/24/2006_

_Modified by chernaudi at 8:55 PM 10/24/2006_


_Modified by chernaudi at 12:03 AM 10/25/2006_


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 LMP900/LMP1 serial no. 605: where is it now? (chernaudi)*

I think that's #605 at SEMA, isn't it?


----------

